# sexing electric blue balloon ram



## aquariumfish (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi all

Just bought 3 ebbr today.
was trying to see if i'm lucky enough to get a pair out of them. 
Would anyone be kind enough to help to sex them for me please?

















thanks in advance

Cheers
Darren


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

IME the males are always bigger & their fins are usually longer. If I had to guess, I'd say there's a possibility the one in the middle is a female but still hard to tell. Here is a pic of a pair I had, one on left is the male and one on the right is a female:


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Hard to say with only a pic but seems like u got 2 females and a male


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

2 females and a male


----------



## aquariumfish (Apr 8, 2013)

thanks to all for your help. the pic has been most helpful.
The one that I noticed is that if the front dorsal is longer, it would be male. While the female is straight across.

by the way, I have read that if the front dorsal is black it would be male and if its not, it would be female. Would this be correct?

unfortunately just got back from a trip and found that the trio died.
will be going to get 2 more again. hopefully I would be able to get a pair.


----------



## aquariumfish (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi all

managed to get 2 more..
Hopefully I got a pair.

this should be male.








this i am guessing female.. i hope.


----------

